# Curve roasters



## Cloud (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm new with curve roasters which have good opinions overall, they offer 1 filter and 1 espresso roast subscription which suits me. Last time I received from them filter roast, fruity "victor mejia heredia"

Today I received same coffee but branded as espresso roast.

I'm not sure how should I read this, are they just giving random roast espresso or filter brand on package? Or is it same coffee but they change roast, light to dark? Anyone please?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Some roasters will offer their coffee in two different profiles one for filter one for espresso with espresso generally being a touch darker.

I have a mixed 2 bag subscription from Tim Wendlboe and a few times I had the same coffee in different profile.

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps cask the Roastery directly, looking at their website , they have that coffee as a filter and espresso roast currently , so its not random .

As above some roasters do offer filter and espresso profiles for the same coffee , when done well it is not simply a case of roasting a it darker.

As an aside there are not that many roadsters i trust to omni roast well, I predominantly drink espresso based milk drinks so , i look for a roadsters that will indicate its useable as espresso or a decent blend . It does but does my choices considerably nowadays .

Lastyl I also enjoy the stuff curve do .


----------

